# Advice on my Brendan Investments "investment"



## thehill (3 Oct 2008)

Hi all,

I'm wondering if anybody here could give me some advice or point me to where I might get some advice on my "investment" with Brendan Investments.

I "invested" €7,500 but they don't seem to have done anything with it - as far as I can understand my money is sitting in a cash account and that's it - that's as much progress as they have made in over a year now.

To be honest I feel like a complete prat, I'm very conservative with what little spare savings I have - this is the first big investment I have made and there just doesn't seem to be any activity in the company - I can't believe it, if I could get out (even for a loss) I would.  I'm totally clueless.

The only information I have is from thier newsletter but there is never much in it other than the fact that they are assessing certain properties.  Would any of you know a little more about this, have any informed opinion or could you point me to any newspaper or journal articles that might give me a little more information.

I have read what I can find on this site about the company and if I knew then what I know now ... etc. I would appreciate and help with this.


----------



## dunkamania (3 Oct 2008)

Alot of investors would be very happy to be in your position, with their investment manager having left their money in the bank


----------



## thehill (3 Oct 2008)

dunkamania said:


> Alot of investors would be very happy to be in your position, with their investment manager having left their money in the bank


 
Well I suppose you're right - that's how clueless I am, I never even thought about it like that.  

But if any of you guys would admit to being involved or have any views or specific advice I would love to hear it.


----------



## Raskolnikov (3 Oct 2008)

As perverse as this sounds, you should be grateful that you're money is still sitting safe and sound in a bank account. If Brendan Investments had been a year earlier, your money would have been over-leveraged and spent of foreign property, the price of which is now collapsing.

As it stands, the global markets are in a state of paralysis. No one is lending and Eddie and the boys are probably finding it hard to borrow anything against the war chest they amassed. 

There is a chance that in a year or two, Brendan Investments may actually be able to snap up some properties in the falling market and do quite well.


----------



## camel (3 Oct 2008)

Just thinking the same thing. If you're money is in cash and not property form at the moment then the people running this investment may have proved very smart indeed.

As to whether or not you can liquidate this money or not, I have no idea.


----------



## Lance (6 Oct 2008)

Hi thehill
If you are in a position to do so, why not try and attend Brendan Investments AGM in Citywest on Oct 21st and ask a few pertinent questions.
It should be an interesting meeting!


----------



## thehill (6 Oct 2008)

Lance said:


> Hi thehill
> try and attend Brendan Investments AGM in Citywest on Oct 21st and ask a few pertinent questions.
> It should be an interesting meeting!


 
I am hoping to attend the meeting, I'll let you know how it goes, and again, thanks to everybody for the replies.


----------

